# Ultimate mega death match playoff!



## Guest (May 13, 2017)

Ultimate mega death match playoff!

Albert Roussel Symphony No 1






versus

Depeche Mode Barrel of a Gun haha!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

There's a tough one! Made even tougher by the fact that I never heard either pieces, and I refuse to be sucked into listening to them. So, how to decide. Elementary, my dear Watson! After eliminating all evidence, what we are left with is nothing! Hence, we shift forwards gingerly. A single seam of proof resides in the pictures accompanying each vid. Rousell is patiently waiting for Van Gogh to hurry up and finish a bottle, while Depeche Mode have sunk several bottles, stuck a message in a bottle, then bravely stuck a tongue out for the photo like some unrestricted nubile Facebook teens.

Therefore, Roussel win wins by proxy: Van Gogh >>> Facebook.

I'm correct, right?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

He was right .................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Its all black now, so I'm not so sure


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

I wonder why I made this thread?

More importantly, I wonder why you can still get vids of Roussel's Symphony no. 2/3/4 but not no. 1?

The Depeche Mode's still good though, eh?


----------

